# The Daily Ticket



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Fort Worth Flyers will help the team's adopted schools, S.S. Dillow Elementary and Carter Park Elementary, kick off a new school year. Flyers forward Anthony Terrell and mascot Big Shot will greet students, faculty and parents at S.S. Dillow on Monday, the first day of classes. On Friday, Terrell and Big Shot will provide a little energy at a pep rally at Carter Park Elementary. The Welcome Back to School activities are part of the Flyers' Read to Achieve program, which is designed to help students understand the importance of literacy.

complete article


----------

